# A couple questions



## brandonschnupp (Jan 19, 2005)

Ok well i got a 10 gallon tank the other day and i have a 29 gallon established tank. I was wondering if i could get Guppies and have them in my 29 gallon and just use the 10 gallon for fry, My question is will the guppies do well with cory catfish and 4 zebra danios? that is currently what is in my 29 gallon. Or should i set up the 10 gallon just for guppies? Or is there a better Livebearer that will do better with the fish in the 29.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Guppies and Danios do fine together. Guppy fry and danios will not mix.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

guppies will do fine with danios and catfishes :fun:


----------



## doggydad38 (Jan 18, 2005)

I disagree with the mix of Guppies and Danios. Unless you have common Guppies, the Danios will pick at the long fins of the Guppies and leave them in tatters. This opens them up to bacterial and fungal infections of the raw edges.
Tony


----------

